#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Νέα έκδοση του Αμοιβές του ΤΟΛ

## Xάρης

Μια νέα έκδοση του προγράμματος αμοιβών "Αμοιβές" του ΤΟΛ.

Στη νέα έκδοση, v4.5  ΚΕΝΑΚ, μπορεί ο χρήστης να υπολογίσει τις αμοιβές για τις μελέτες ενεργειακής απόδοσης. 
Οι νέες αμοιβές συμπεριλαμβάνονται *μαζί* με τις  υπόλοιπες *ή και μόνο αυτές*, στο xml που παράγεται από το πρόγραμμα για  να υποβληθεί στο ΤΕΕ.

*Διάθεση :* ΔΩΡΕΑΝ μόνο σε όσους συνδρομητές έχουν  ενεργό συμβόλαιο τεχνικής υποστήριξης.

*Πηγή :* *Δελτίο Τύπου του ΤΟΛ*

----------

